# Any DJ's out there?



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I need help with a halloween music mix. 
Is there anyone out there who can help me with this?

Thanks,
MsM


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

I have some things you may be interested in


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Is that a tease? 

What ya got? lol

What I have are sound clips that I want to make a dance mix out of. Oh and a DJ mixer program that I don't know how to use very well.

MsM


----------



## Sugar_Skull (Sep 26, 2009)

What program are you working with? Also what kind of sound clips do you have (lengthwise)?


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

I have music and effects what do you want


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

erie_pa_halloween_guy said:


> I have music and effects what do you want


I already have the music and sound clips I want to use. I need help with putting them together with a nice dance beat into a cool mix.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Sugar_Skull said:


> What program are you working with? Also what kind of sound clips do you have (lengthwise)?


I sent you a PM about it


----------



## blee (Apr 1, 2010)

I mix techno and club music and have been spinning 3 years. however, I am a strictly old school vinyl DJ and I dont even know how to mix digitally. are you using Virtual DJ? because thats a really common one....


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

blee said:


> I mix techno and club music and have been spinning 3 years. however, I am a strictly old school vinyl DJ and I dont even know how to mix digitally. are you using Virtual DJ? because thats a really common one....


I have a program called DJ Music Mixer


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> Is that a tease?
> 
> What ya got? lol
> 
> ...


care to share your soundclips...?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

No problem....I've sent you a PM


----------

